# 215/35/18 vs 215/40/18?



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Can't decide on a sidewall size; anyone have pictures of either or both for comparison? Some reason you can't search for "215/35/18."
Any help is appreciated


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 215/35/18 vs 215/40/18? (Dumpd30v)*

for what car?
how low are you going to be?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

very low. mk6 gti. but neither matters, just looking for pictures of the stretch and sidewall comparison. tyrestretch has some weak pics for these sizes. 
oh and they'll be on 8.5" wides.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Dumpd30v)*

well it does matter.
1) if you want to keep the same overall diameter
2) if you want it to look good. too small profile and it looks liek your on rubber bands and need to be on air usually to be pulled off. 
"very low" meaning? tucking tires? wheels? 

18x8.5 215/40/18


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks, thats perfect. all i needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

